# PM's



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

How do I see my PM's? I have tried every search wording I can think of and no luck.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Assuming you have received email notifying you that you have messages.

Go all the way to the top. You'll see your "*User's Name*" (Bob at Draco).

Click on that little triangle for a drop-down menu. You'll see "*Personal Messenger*", so click on that. You are there.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thistle is right, and you can also click the little envelope to the left of your username.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There are 4 icons to the left of your user name at the top of the page. If you have a dark color scheme, you may not be able to see them. Move your cursor slowly to the left of your user name and they should become visible as your cursor moves over them. Click the 4th one (looks like a paintbrush) and set your color scheme to a lighter color. You can then see the icons. Click the one that looks like an envelop to access PM.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I had a PM from a guy in England that I was sending a SS to that had sent me a PM with his address. I just knew he was think I was crawfishing ont he deal.


----------

